# December 2008 Prep Journal



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

My, but this year seems to have flown past. It's been a bit tense in spots what with one thing or another, mostly having to do with politics, economics, or both together. Interest in prepping seems to continue upwards and I believe will continue that way for some time especially seeing as how the U.S. government is now finally admitting we've been in recession since December of last year.

And speaking of the recession if there was ever a time to be giving prep related Christmas and birthday gifts this is it. Weâre in a period of uncertainty which is showing no signs of abating that I can see so lots of folks have the insecurity fidgets or are starting to get them. Frou-frou and frippery are de classeâ now, useful practicality is in. This is when prep gifts can strut their stuff so letâs hear some ideas about these from you folks.

I have a niece who is graduating high-school next spring with an interest in going into nursing starting with her CNA then to LPN and RN after that. Her Christmas gift this year will be a bp cuff and stethoscope so she can practice at home. Also a good home medical prep. Her younger brother has developed an interest in wilderness survival so he gets two good manuals I found at BooksAMillion and a Silva starter compass. My oldest daughter really got a kick out of helping me work on the greenhouse, especially learning to use a handsaw so itâs time to start building her own toolkit. Sheâll be getting a handsaw of her own, a hammer, and a set of Phillips and flat head screw drivers. The better for her to learn and better still _to keep her out of my tools!_ {laughing}

Letâs hear about your prep related gifts!

Personal prep wise we are steadily continuing to fill the freezer we bought several months ago as we can afford to make meat store and Samâs Club runs. We have another cannery run coming up this month and they are supposed to have white wheat once more. White or red weâre going to go big on the grain again along with oatmeal and milk as we continue working our way towards building a two year supply of the most storable dry pack foods. Commodity prices rise and fall by the season and a seemingly endless number of other influences, but the volatility of the last year has convinced us to lay by enough that we can sit out the worst of the market follies if we have to. If you donât feel compelled to rush out to buy what you can get when a given commodity suddenly shoots for the sky then you are a part of the solution and not the problem.

In the home production area I finally have the greenhouse finished. This yearâs version is 12ft x 20ft, my largest yet. Because itâs more than twice the size of last yearâs it is bringing new concerns about the cost of heating it in the winter and how Iâll keep it warm if we should lose grid power without having to resort to using my emergency propane supply. This means exploring passive solar to which end I moved five fifty five gallon plastic drums of water inside. This gives me better than 2,000 pounds of water to absorb heat during the day and release it at night. Three of the drums Iâll use as the base of a plant bench for starting seeds. The remaining two went into corners where itâs hard to put anything. Iâll still be able to use the tops of the drums to set stuff on. Five drums are probably not enough by themselves, but itâs a start. Iâm already looking at how I can fill all the odd spaces inside where I canât put plants with small bottles of water. My other plant bench sits high enough off the ground that I think I can sit one liter soda bottles underneath and is large enough that I might be able to get the equivalent of another drum full of water in there. More thermal mass to further smooth the thermometer peaks and valleys.

The winter garden is coming along well. Iâll soon be setting out more cabbage, broccoli, collards, and pac choi to replace the peppers that arenât going to make it through the next frost.

How is the prep month looking for you folks?

â¦..Alan.


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

I sold off a mossberg 12ga I had to buy the wife a youth model 20ga for christmas. I never used the 12ga, and the youth model fit her perfectly. Bought my 6yr old a "real" backpack for christmas for hiking. Figured it would fill double duty if needed. He also got a Rossi .22/.410 that I picked up new in a trade a few months back and have been hiding from everyone. Rest of the people that we buy gifts for are getting camping related stuff as well as books on food storage.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Christmas Gifts.... Sigh 

With the wife's family we draw names... So one person is all we each buy for. I sat around at Thanksgiving listening to the theories by which the Government could save the country with the right legislation and Blah Blah Blah... Then listened as consumerism poured out all over the place with frugal thinking thrown to the wayside... Then my daughter (22 now) gave us her list containing such things as Tanning Sessions, Gym Memberships, Stuff to "Pimp" Her ride and so on... Wow where to get the homesteading window tint? Now my side of the family is slowly catching the bus... Mom is hand making gifts for everyone in the family, and my brother has been busy canning and reloading ammo, although he is not convinced that the SHTF will ever happen, or even could in a country this big. For Christmas I asked my wife for a milking goat (gonna try my hand with goats now) And her list is all practical little stuff without much expense. 25 years together and we are always on the same page.

This month I have a lot to do. I have to clear some land I bought across the road from us... Mostly hillside but we are building ourselves a Micro House there next year. Planting Blackberries on one hillside and clearing the flat for feed corn and sunflowers (chicken food) I am bringing in two full loads of saw mill lumber to start changing the barn from Horses to actual feed me versions of livestock. I have to build a goat stall and milking room. Need to expand the chicken coop in the barn to accommodate the chickens we will be incubating first of the year. Cleaning out a room in the house, putting in some grow lights and planting some indoor crops this winter, including potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, and some spices. I really needed to dig up some more big rock from the garden addition but I think the wet of winter has set in already. However I have a neighbor who still keeps horses, said I could have his whole manure pile, the old stuff and the fresh stuff... Gonna be running the tractor and cart up and down the road on nice days, putting a couple inches all over the garden  . I have to climb and top three trees that are shading our garden part of the day and then cut them down all the way, once they are shorter. Wow thats about half the list, but probably all I'll get done this month... Oh and I may be resigning a contract with The Army reserves in an Intel slot... $25,000 re-enlistment bonus for prior service... I have got to really sit and study a spell on this one.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My birthday was this past Saturday and I got a 6 piece cast iron set and a jerkey master to make homemade ground meat jerky snack sticks. I know my MIL thought DH was crazy to get me those for my birthday, but it's exactly what I asked for and I'm grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

Usually my son wants a gift card for the electronics store so that he can get a new video game. This year he's in his own apartment for the first time, and he's asking for a pantry so he can stock up.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

With chickens as big as the one in your avitar, you could eat one chicken all year!

No prepping needed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

This is true, but they are one heck of a job to butcher! {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

As far as gift ideas, I know I've mentioned getting my son who lives in the city a Berkey last year and he has really enjoyed that. For his birthday this year I gave hime the Kelley Kettle since he likes to hike and he has used it a lot...keeps telling me how much use he's gotten from it. The year before he got a backpack and I urge him constatnly to fill it and keep it in his vehicle. My other son gets hunting supplies for every occasion and this year I'm getting them both a nice knife and I ordered a Blast Match for each of us from The Alert Store sale I posted about. They had the best price I've found and at 10% off and free shipping, I paid less than $16 each for them and my son got an extra set of black filters for his Berkey for just $76.50. I love their site but it's hard to find stuff on it...you just have to follow the links and searches do very little good. For Christmas, I'm still considering getting myself a nice sleeping bag. One thing for sure, every thing we buy this year for Christmas will be useful.

WVstuck I hope you get that goat you want. I got mine in June and am so glad to have them. I'm considering another one but will have to think a while on that one since I have five now...only two are milkers. Chickens are at the top of my wish list but they will have to wait a few months.

As far as preps...you all know I'm notorius for prepping in frantic bursts when I have free time so as soon as my busy season is over, I plan to top off all my canned stuff and maybe up my grain storage but right now, business is great and I'm trying to make the money to buy those preps. Still I'm trying to find enough time to do a complete inventory soon so I won't be surprised with a hole in my preps. We actually ran out of Tostitos over the weekend and DH was in shock LOL. In thirty years of marriage, we've rarely ran out of anything and normally it wouldn't happen but I'm too busy and they aren't a priority on my prep list...we survived.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

We are off to a very good stocking month. Shampoo/Conditioner was b1/g1 so I got 12. Hubby got a deer today and we just got done eating the backstrap...YUMMMY!! :banana02: I got to learn how to track a blood trail in the dark (no snow) which was alot of fun. I learned how to gut a deer. All around great day. In a few days I'll be canning/freezing venison. Hope tomorrow brings another deer.

For the rest of the month I'll mainly be focusing on Hubby's Bday (the big 30) and Christmas. My mom, MIL and I will be getting cast iron cookware. Hubby is getting a new hunting knife for his Bday (in two days). If he's been a good boy, santa may bring him a new rifle for Christmas. 
I will continue researching all the plants I plan on squeezing into the 2 main veg gardens, herb beds, orchard. I will continue researching pros/cons of various food animals. I'll also be drawing up plans for placement of EVERYTHING so that I can (hopefully) maximize space.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm getting a sewing machine for my daughters. Back in the summer they were making doll clothes out of scrap fabric and hand sewing only. This gave me the ideal of getting them a sewing machine so they could play around with it and hopefully they will eventually learn how to make their own clothes. 

I hope to come up with some other ideals that will help them to become more self sufficient.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Good month so far. Found some sales on basics such as sugar & flour. Added a scope to the 22 to compensate for my aging eyes. The set of quail eggs is due tomorrow! Avoided disaster with the set after the battery backup for the incubator quit...fortunately I was home at the time and noticed the incubator temp starting to drop. The temp stayed above 97 so there shouldn't be any ill effects.

Gift wise, DDs are getting warm, practical clothes to wear around the house...tired of hearing "I'm cold, can we turn up the heat?" when they are walking around barefoot in T-shirts...sigh, kids.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The only thing I've done so far this month is canning a bunch of turkey. I had never canned meat before, except for bacon and some sausage links, and I was intimidated by it. Not sure why, since I canned 100 jars of veggies and fruits this summer.

Anyway, I got two turkeys on sale after Thanksgiving, we ate half of one, and after cooking the second one, I pulled all the meat off the bones and canned it in seasoned broth. 10 quarts! One quart didn't seal, and I had a moment of fear about poisoning my family. But I put that one in the fridge and we had it over noodles last night for dinner. The others are sealed and ugly/pretty out in the mudroom, waiting to be put on the shelves.

So for me that's a big milestone....I'm ready now to start canning beef, chicken, rabbit, or whatever. I can do it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Since we are getting ready to move, we are actually trying to use up all the glass-jar canned goods we put back this year. It will be a job. Thanksgiving dinner came from those jars - plus a turkey. Christmas dinner will too. We have already informed the kids that evening treats during the week of Christmas will lean heavily towards bread and jam! 

On the other hand, we are carefully making a list of what we will want at our new place. Lay of the land, etc. Looking at some other skills we will need/equipment/etc. It has been a good exercise for us. Where did we go overboard here and what can we do differently now.

And...I have a silkie doing just what I bought her to do - setting on some eggs! They are due to hatch next week. I am trying to preserve the genetics of my best layers. Reality will be that I will be lucky to take the chickens with me.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Callieslamb, 2 hens exposed to a rooster and a different rooster and your silkie setter will get you a start on your poultry in your new place and keep diversity in your flock(I never reccomend going below 2 roosters in case of loss, but keeping moving stock to a minamum seems to be key for you at this time.)
For my personal prepping, canning turkey and getting everything ready for winter is tops right now. Got all my wood split and in the shed(big relief) and the money from the sale of excess turkey in to buy the winters feed for the reduced breeding stock to carry over. Going more and more with feeding the whole grains, less waste and lower cost.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Since we are in pretty good shape, we stocked up on paper supplies. I found waxed paper for $1 and bought several rolls. We do not heat in the microwave in plastic. Since Maxwell House and some other brands of coffee are using the handled plastic jugs I have been saving these. My friend suggested they would be good grain shovels for the animal feed. Anyone else have any suggestions? Jklady


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I'm getting a sewing machine for my daughters. Back in the summer they were making doll clothes out of scrap fabric and hand sewing only. This gave me the ideal of getting them a sewing machine so they could play around with it and hopefully they will eventually learn how to make their own clothes.
> 
> I hope to come up with some other ideals that will help them to become more self sufficient.


Oldcountryboy, your daughters sound young, but I think thats a wonderful thing to do.
My daddy (who was almost 65 at the time) bought me a second hand cabinet style sewing machine for mothers day last year. He heard me always talking about wanting to make crazy quilts (I never sewed before). My daddy died a month or so later, on fathers day, and it broke my heart. 
DH set up my machine in a corner of the kitchen(recently), made me a square template from a peice of luan Sunday, and I began cutting squares from scraps f fabric and old clothes. In a few days of not constantly working on it, I have a crazy quilt top 1/4 done. I wish he were alive for me to make one for him. 
I also remember when I was a kid I had a toy washboard and a clothesline, and my grandma taught me to wash the doll clothes on the washboard and hang them on the small line my Pop strung for me on the back porch...I would play at this for hours, all the while gramma doing chores in the kitchen along side of me.
I hope you buy them the machine, and i hope someday you get a nice crazy quilt.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Beaglebiz what a sweet daddy and what a precious thing that machine must be to you. I'm so glad you shared that.

The sewing machine for the girls is a wonderful idea. You'll give them a lifetime skill that most girls don't get now days. My grandmother had a treadle mahcine and a stack of feed sacks the summer I was twelve and they were all mine. They kept me entertained for days on end.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of asking my mom for her treadle machine. I don't know the condition, but I would love to put it back to use. It has been a table or tv stand all of my life, probably hers too.

I picked up a folding table w/ chairs combo at the thrift store - it's a little self-contained suitcase. I figured it would be good for camping or if we have more people eating at our house. Like this:
http://www.chiphi-pi.org/b2b/bamboo_rattan_and_wicker_furniture/1/picnic_table_and_2.html


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I am getting one of my boys his own fly tying vise and tools. DH has been tying flies for years,and my little guy is very interested in making his own. Its a nice hobby, and useful too. he collects feathers and stuff from the wild turkeys and pheasants, so he has some stuff for his fur and feather box he found himself (he is 9).
I got the two little guys harmonicas, my oldest son taught himself to play, and has been showing his little brothers.
I cant really think of other homesteading/survival gifts I am getting for people. We made most of what we are giving to people, soap, dishcloths, quilted pillows, home made wine, canned goods like jelly, relish, bbq sauce and mustard with home made pretzels, and buckeyes and cookies. DH carved Holy Families for both grandparents, boys made fleece blankets and tin man windchimes.I am hoping Santa brings me some old fashioned non hinged clothespins and a yogurt maker that does not use electricity.
I got DH some dvds (we dont have cable) on sale, a HD radio and some home made glazed pecans.
I found a book on making your own toys (DH is a woodworker), so maybe we will get some ideas from there for the guys.
DH also made my MIL a huge cabinet (she has no storage in her new house) for a combo birthday/Christmas gift.
the boys also came up with some really nice cat toys from the fleece scraps to give to my mom's cats. I plan on making my dogs some biscuits and babushkas in a Christmas print so they look festive.
We had a decent windstorm here, and many hemlock (evergreen) branches came down. The boys annd I gathered them up, tied them and made a pretty garland for the front porch. I also found some nice large and tiny pine cones for making ornaments. I will pull these out on a snowy day with my scrap box and let the kids decorate them.
I stocked way up on walnuts and pecans. These are in the freezer. Seems the best deals are now for the holidays for the nuts.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was one of the crazies out on Black Friday, but we live in North Idaho, no comparison to the real world! Found some really great deals, we don't have alot of shopping choices either but was happy with what I got. The grown girls got sewing machines, that was what they wanted, the boyfriends got emergency car kits and flashlights. The little kids got a couple things that they wanted and I filled in the needed clothes, boots etc. We don't do electronics so I am never in the crowded areas of the stores. Also did something yesterday I have been wanting to do for a looooong time. I canned meat!!!!!
I picked my turkey carcass clean, and canned up all the meat with broth. Also boiled down the carcass and will can the stock today. Now I will be able to do all the stewing hens I processed and stuck in the freezer. Have been picking up all the sale foods for the last month, also cleaning and organizing the house which is always a great prep.
Toni


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

MOGrrrl, if you get your mom's machine, let me know. I have some interesting sites for restoring old machines. I'm sure you know about Missouri Sewing Machine Co. on Truman Rd. in KC. When I lived north of KC, they had just about any sort of tool/part or attachment for any age sewing machine. Oh, how I miss that place. I just looked at their website though and no mention was made of servicing antique machines. 

FWIW, I have 3 antique machines and love sewing on them.

Incidentally, there is no reason why a BOY shouldn't learn to sew, particularly simple mending techniques like replacing a button or a hem. When my brother went off to college, he had a small portable electric machine and knew how to use it.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I learned to sew on a treadle machine,still have it for a backup and sew on it occasionally so I don't forget how to thread,etc. All boys should learn sewing.....my son is currently making a queen-size Drunkard's Path variation called Snake in the Hollow with about 20 blocks to go....it is gorgeous fall colors. Got him a wool quilt batt for it for Christmas. He is extremly artisitic and always making something. All my boys can sew,knit,cook,they make their bread and enjoy doing so....I just find it amazing when people say they can cook and actually seem to be bragging about their lack of skills?! DEE


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

I finally finished all the pumpkin, except one. It seems to be holding up better than the others so it will be left until later to process or give away. Right now we have more pumpkin that we will use in two years canned. I am waiting for the half cow we ordered to arrive. Hung 24 days and cut up this week. Should be arriving today or tomorrow. At 2.75 per pound it is cheap and the owner insists on delivering to us.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

visited my brother and his family for thanksgiving. his mother-in-law was there, with her 50 yrs of pie baking experience, so i learned a bit about making flaky pie crusts. also got rid of a couch, dining table, and coffee/end tables, giving them to my neice who just moved into her first apt. that frees up some space and should help me get a little more organized. 
--sgl


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

MOgal said:


> MOGrrrl, if you get your mom's machine, let me know. I have some interesting sites for restoring old machines. I'm sure you know about Missouri Sewing Machine Co. on Truman Rd. in KC. When I lived north of KC, they had just about any sort of tool/part or attachment for any age sewing machine. Oh, how I miss that place. I just looked at their website though and no mention was made of servicing antique machines.


MOGal - I work a block from Missouri Sewing Machine Co. I will have to pay them a visit! I have an old electric Singer that needs some TLC.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been cooking all day today. I made a pot of cabbage soup (got 7 qts. put up) and a pot of split pea soup (7 qts. & 2 pints).

Also make a batch of peanut butter fudge, brownies, and made some choc. covered pretzels with sprinkles. ( I had to reward myself some how)

I still want to put up some bean soup but this old girl is one tired old lady today. 
Maybe in 2 weeks I'll give it a go.

I sealed 6 qts. of buttercup squash last weekend. Still have 4-5 in the garage pluse spaghetti squash.

Stocked up on more TP and a few other items.

Being single I think I have enough food for 1.5 yrs and enough TP for the same amount of time.

Went through my closets last week and boxed all clothes I won't use anymore and took it to the thrift store. 

Debbie


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear folks are planning and prepping and encouraging others. Well, my DH yelled at me once again, for having food in the basement that he says we will never eat it. I've been working a little bit and he asked if I was going to spend all my money on food. Said he was sick and tired of hearing about emergency preparedness. "There is no emergency, there has never been an emergency and never will be one." 

I'm always a little crushed when he feels it is okay to yell at me. I have a little cry and retreat to the back bedroom for a few hours. 

So, with that in mind, I'm moving some of my food boxes over to my daughter's house so that he won't have to look at what I've got. He was really mad that he had to move the boxes from the Idaho place when we returned to California for the winter, and he let me know how he didn't appreciate it. 

I now have to go under the radar and continue to buy items, but I will now leave it at my daughter's home. She has found a place to put all my food items. My darn old goat of a husband will thank me someday, but for now he is not the nicest person to be around when it comes to prepping. I'm very careful to not mention prepping or anything to do with emergencies anymore.

The bugger is not going to stop me from prepping!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

TundraGypsy said:


> I'm so glad to hear folks are planning and prepping and encouraging others. Well, my DH yelled at me once again, for having food in the basement that he says we will never eat it. I've been working a little bit and he asked if I was going to spend all my money on food. Said he was sick and tired of hearing about emergency preparedness. "There is no emergency, there has never been an emergency and never will be one."
> 
> I'm always a little crushed when he feels it is okay to yell at me. I have a little cry and retreat to the back bedroom for a few hours.
> 
> ...



Bless your heart...I'm sorry you have to go throught that just to prepare for your family but it's wonderful that your daughter has a place for the food. 

After the little bit of news I've watched today, you may need that stuff soon. When the MSM can talk of nothing else, you know it's getting bad.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I canned the last two of our three decorative pumpkins yesterday. 10 pts from one (for pies and quick breads), 6 qts from the other (for Moroccan Pumpkin Soup, yum!). 

We have a grass-fed beef quarter in the freezer, but seriously need to focus on dairy. Has anyone tried the freeze-dried butter that I have seen. It sure does sound like the answer to having a tasty fat available without refrigeration.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Marilyn*, I haven't tried the freeze-dried butter, but have the Provident Pantry powdered non-fat milk. I've never liked powdered milk for drinking, but have found that if I mix their product up with just a little extra of the powder into the listed amount of water and chill it well, it tastes quite good! Not as good as fresh milk from our goats, but as good as store 2%, for sure. I bought mine at a garage sale - big #10 can for 50 cents (score!), but checked their web site and the price works out to a bit more than $4 a gallon for a can, about 3.50 a gallon if you buy a package deal. A little more than fresh, but a great prep to have on hand. It keeps forever as long as it's sealed and stored cool/dry. The can I bought was from someone's Y2K stores and I finally opened it recently. It was just fine. I was thinking about getting the butter, too, so I'll look forward to hearing if anyone recommends it.

*JkLady*, I use those plastic coffee cans for a variety of things, including feed scoops (work great, BTW). I think one of my favorite uses for them is storing wax for candlemaking. I buy and/or pick candles out of free bins at garage sales, no matter what condition they are in, then melt down the broken ones in a plastic coffee can floating in a pan of water. First time I tried it, I was afraid the plastic would melt, but it stands up to the simmering water just fine, even when the plastic touches the side or battom of the pot. I divide them up by color, maybe by fragrance, if some are really strong scents. I can pour them easily out of the plastic cans - the built in handles help, and they pour cleanly, too - to fill candle molds, and I can put the cap on the top to keep the unused wax clean until I need it.

So far this month, I've cooked up 3 stockpots of turkey - canning is looming as soon as I chill and de-fat, then heat it back up. Some will go for stock, some for meat in broth, some for open and eat soup. I really enjoy canning - there's such satisfaction in seeing those filled jars, and in opening them for a good home meal.

I also took the plunge today and ordered the Black Berkey cartridges, along with a Sport Berkey and extra filter that will go in the BOB. Now to figure out how to make my own housing for the Berkey filters. 

I'm going through the house looking for holes in our storage and for items we just don't need that I can either sell or give away - I need more room, and the house isn't going to get any bigger!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Manygoats, I think I need to take more time at the Provident Pantry/Emergency Essentials site. I have seen the instant powdered milk, but have not seen the non-instant. I will look more closely.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Whoops! I was talking about the instant powdered milk - I don't think they have a non-instant option. I was just tickled to find a powdered milk that was fit to drink!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

If someone has used that butter, would sure like to hear a report too! Today I canned 7 Q goat's milk- have several chickens out there running around that need to go this week. Broth and soup, so good and easy to use. Gave dd and dil the most reasonable kitchenaid this year- and sewed them and 1 1/2 year old grandaughter matching aprons (they wore them Thanksgiving, so cute!) Also gave dd a costco bag of tp- tomorrow getting pinto beans from Cash & Carry, less $ than Costco. Purchased an expensive garlic press- Khun Rikon- looks like it will last. Been picking up supplies to sew cloth diapers, even though eyes are rolled when it is mentioned  - just want the supplies in case we need to go there-


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

TundraGypsy said:


> Said he was sick and tired of hearing about emergency preparedness. "There is no emergency, there has never been an emergency and never will be one."


My DH used to get a little exasperated with me as well. After a serious talk I discovered he felt my preps were a lack of faith in his ability to provide for me. We've worked through this and he's much more on board now.

This month, I've been fortunate to have a friend approach me with placing an order at an organic mill. I had wanted to place an order last month but was saving up in order to get the free shipping (over 600lb order). Out of the blue this person asked me if I'd heard of the place and would I like to order anything. So of course I was able to put in what I wanted now and we'll get together again after the Holidays for another order. Yay! I like it when things just fall into place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

The long overdue Walton truck pool order finally came in today. I don't mail order much in the way of food. It has to be something I can't get locally in quantity at a reasonable price. Some more instant pudding mix, some dried bell peppers, the instant Clear Jel so I can finally experiment with making my own instant pudding. Some more Mylar bags. Five 5-gallon stackable water containers.

It always amazes me how smoothly the whole operation goes. Nothing like having folks who have done it before lending a hand.

.....Alan.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

it is a small prep. But it is done for at least a year. I had two laundry classes this month, the last one was Wed. so now i have 10 gallons of laundry soap ready and waiting on me. Also canned black eye peas. Vickie


----------



## sonofdet (Apr 20, 2008)

A very small thing. I got Forever Stamps at the post office. This way I may still be able to communicate with others by snail mail. I want to get more bar chain oil today and mix for the chain saw. Have some wood cut and stacked in the woods. Will need to start bringing that wood into the shed. 

Any thoughts on storing Presidential dollar coins? They would to seem to have some advantages by being fire resistant, insect proof, water proof, etc. They may be a small amount but could be worthwhile to have as a viable means to purchase items if any are available.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Presidential dollar coins assume the dollar is still a viable currency afterwards.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Reading This Thread And The Frugal Things Thread Back To Back Inspired Me. A Family Member Has Moved And Is Slowly Closing Down Her Big House To Sell. I Asked Her If I Could Have That Treadle Sewing Machine She Has, Which Was Just For Looks From Her Dh. They Delivered It Yesterday. Thinking Of Taking My Portable Electric Singer And Hooking It Up To The Treadle. And/or Fixing Up The Singer That Came In It. The Treadle Part Is In Excellent Condition.

One Of The Grandsons' Fixed The Barn Roof And Then I Sent Him Over To The Cowpens To Cut Down A Wonky Mulberry Tree That Spread Every Which Way In The Way. Without Being Told He Cut Me Up A 25 Gallon Bucket Of Firewood. Small, So Granny Can Handle It.
I Do Have A Real Good Mulberry Tree Out Back And Have Rooted Two Trees From It. They Are Still In 25 Gallon Pot, But Ready To Set Out, At Least One Will Go Real Close To The House. Found The Secret To Rooting Mulberry- Used Builder's Sand In A 25 Gal. Pot, Sand Left From Drain Field Installation Of Next Door.

Mom


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Tundragypsey bless you for enduring the hassle from your husband, I don't know what I would do if my dh was not on board.

would you consider moving much of your stuff to your dd's and create an emergency of your own. Like, let the stores get down to where there is not much of a choice to eat from? He might appreciate your preparedness if he gets a taste of what it is like to have to do without because you didn't have any of it stored for extra. 

I would be very sure that I didn't have much of his favorite foods stored at home, it just might change his tune. 

just saying


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Your letters about treadle sewing machines inspired me to bring mine in from the garage and clean her up. I learned to sew on a treadle so easy to get back into it. Will try to find a few more bobbins. I used to just use it to set my electric machine on 'cause it had all those nice drawers! DEE


----------



## redhousekiwi (Nov 30, 2008)

Mutti said:


> Your letters about treadle sewing machines inspired me to bring mine in from the garage and clean her up. I learned to sew on a treadle so easy to get back into it. Will try to find a few more bobbins. I used to just use it to set my electric machine on 'cause it had all those nice drawers! DEE


Janome does a modern treadle head, it fits into your existing treadle base.



> The 712T allows you to sew with no electrical power. Designed for use by Amish communities, it has 10 utility stitches plus a built-in buttonhole stitch, and a flatbed design to fit existing sewing cabinetry. A treadle operated sewing table (not included) is required to run machine.


http://janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Value/712T#Machines_Overview

Cheers, Liam


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Busy day today. Had to be at the church in Gainesville at eight so we could get to the cannery in Jacksonville by ten for our time slot. This is the first time in about six months that they've had white wheat and that's what we spent most of our time packing. I lost count but we canned somewhere in the neighborhood of two hundred cans of the grain. My part of that was only thirty six cans, plus some rolled oats, dry milk, and onions.

One of the sisters at the cannery came up with a really clever idea of how to demonstrate ways to conceal food storage within the home. She took a cardboard box set up to be in a 1:12 scale of a typical rectangular bedroom (1 inch to one foot). The one she showed us was set up as a 10ft x 12ft room. One side of the box was cut down on the top and sides so it would fold out flat to be able to view within. Inside the box she made scale models of a queen sized bed with head board, wardrobe, bookcase, curtains along one wall and so on. Each one was removable and she would take each one out in turn to show us the underside or the backside where she had packed them with scale models of cases of #10 cans. She'd worked out the dimensions so that she could tell us exactly how many cases of cans would fit under the bed, under the head board, inside the wardrobe, book cases, and along the wall.

The wall had a floor to ceiling board and cinder block shelf unit to hold cases of boxes. She then hung curtains in front of the shelves to conceal the contents yet leave them easy to access. One could also use hinged paneling if you didn't like the curtain look. 

I thought the idea was really quite clever and the next time we go to the cannery I hope to get photographs to spread the idea around. In her model bedroom she was able to conceal over two hundred cases of #10 cans at six cans to the case. Even if you don't use all of the ideas she presented you can see how one might conceal many dozens of cases without too much difficulty.

Once we got down to the actual canning process we had four kids there to help us in the nine to eleven age range, three girls and one boy, children of some of the adults who were there to can. They worked well, worked hard, and worked until there was no more work to be done. I never once heard them complain or whine so I was impressed. Once I showed them how our system worked they got right into it and kept the cans moving. It was refreshing to see kids working like that. It's unusual for us to go on a Saturday so the K. Major is usually in school when we're there, but if ever we go again when she's not in school I'm going to take her with us. I think she'll have a lot of fun.

We wrapped up at the cannery about one o'clock, had lunch, then drove to the other side of Jax for our annual pilgrimage to the Penzey's Spices store (www.penzeys.com) to replenish the family herbs and spices stash as well as buy Christmas gifts for my mom and grandmother. I was very disciplined and bought just one small bottle of something new. Every other thing was all stuff that we've been using right on and needed to replace what we'd used up. Still managed to spend over a hundred sixty dollars! Ouch!

Of course single strength vanilla is up to thirty one dollars a pint and everything else was more expensive as well. The perils of a bad currency exchange rate I'm afraid since nearly everything we eat as spices comes from overseas and even a lot of the best herbs are imported. Well, it's only once a year so I guess it evens out.

Diana and I have been discussing how we can replace our couch with cases of storage food. I've got an idea forming in my head so I think we might really try it. We'll still have a couch, it's just that the frame and base will be made of cases of storage food to give support to the upholstery. She'll have to do some sewing to conceal the bottom part. The top part will be concealed by the cushions. If it comes out OK I'll take some photos.

.....Alan.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The grandkids are always pilfering my flashlights so they each get one of their own for Christmas this year. Maybe then mine will stay where they belong. 

DS and dad will each get a couple cases of the "recipes in a jar" that I posted a year or two ago. 

This year we toned Christmas down a lot. Nobody can afford to go all out like in years past, so we chose to buy very little and not go into debt or make it burden on any family members.


Alan, What is single strength vanilla? Is it "real" vanilla? $31 dollars a pint sounds extremely expensive. It must be something real special. 

A few years ago I went down to Mexico and brought back a couple cases of real vanilla. I had to learn to adjust the quantity I use since most recipes are written for imitation vanilla and the real stuff is so much stronger. Back then I got them for $3 or $4 a bottle, each bottle is slightly more than a quart. DH talked me into giving a few bottles as Christmas gifts a couple years ago and he tried to talk me out of the rest of them this year. Thankfully I put my foot down and told him no.  Sharing is one thing, but making yourself go without so others can have the preps is where I draw the line.


edited again to add:
Back when I was paying $3 or $4 a bottle in Mexico, the same bottles were selling here at home in grocery stores for $22 each! I guess $31 a pint might be what they would sell for today. It's been over 10 years since I bought my cases. 

I was told to be sure to ONLY buy the bottles with 5 coins on the label and a rooster on the neck. Back then they were the only brand that was bottled by a reliable source.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm not sure of the price but Mexican vanilla is available in Mexican stores in the U.S. My s-i-l bought me a large bottle a couple years ago. It is now gone so I guess its time for me to venture into the local Mexican store. I don't speak Spanish beyond what I learned watching the Cisco Kid and Sesame Street so it might be an interesting experience. I'll have to take dd with me as she's fluent enough to get the message across. That was the best vanilla I ever used.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm busy filling my water storage jugs with good water from our new Black Berkey filters.  Wow, am I ever pleased that I spent the money on those filters! From murky, iron water to crystal clear...amazing.

I ordered a manual grain mill to use with our wheat berries. It is a Victorio grain mill (Basic Living grain mill is the same thing). Does anyone know if it will grind popcorn for corn meal? It says it will grind corn, but doesn't specifically say popcorn, which I think is harder than field corn. I'd love to have a fancy mill, but at least this one will give us an option in a pinch. I use our Vita-Mix to grind grains now, but it won't work without electricity, of course.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Woooohooooooo, I got a cast iron dutch oven for christmas!!!!! (Thanks Hubby) Another Woooooohoooooo for my new Carhartt barn coat and thick winter socks (Thanks mom!!!!)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got an electric meat smoker for Christmas! I wanted a propane one but this will work fine...and it also shows that hubby is listening to me about stocking up and being more self sufficient.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I received 3 things that I really wanted. A food vaccum sealer, a small greenhouse and a holster for my .22 pistol.

Shannon L. Darby
SLD Farm
Beallsville, OH
http://www.sldfarm.net


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'm busy filling my water storage jugs with good water from our new Black Berkey filters.  Wow, am I ever pleased that I spent the money on those filters! From murky, iron water to crystal clear...amazing.
> 
> I ordered a manual grain mill to use with our wheat berries. It is a Victorio grain mill (Basic Living grain mill is the same thing). Does anyone know if it will grind popcorn for corn meal? It says it will grind corn, but doesn't specifically say popcorn, which I think is harder than field corn. I'd love to have a fancy mill, but at least this one will give us an option in a pinch. I use our Vita-Mix to grind grains now, but it won't work without electricity, of course.


I'm so glad you are pleased with the filters. I assume the plans with the buckets worked out fine.

I got the nice sleeping bags I've been wanting....one for me and another for DH. He had one but I wanted a couple extras anyway so we got two that could be zipped together. We didn't do much in the way of gifts. Both boys were saving for pricey items so we pitched in on those. One got a lap top and the other a gun. A little ammo and a box of CD's to go with them pretty much finished our shopping up...very painless.

I'm breathing a sigh of relief to have a break from my side business even though it will be a small break. I'm exhausted because I jumped right in on the cooking I hadn't been able to do but plan to regroup this afternoon and inventory my pantry and get ready to top things off and boy does it need it. If I weren't so tired, I'd go to WM and check out the clearance cooking supplies left over from the holiday cooking section but I just can't face the crowds...maybe later this evening when it's slowed down.

One item I'm adding soon is one of those 9.99 sleeping bags for each vehicle in case of car trouble or if we get stuck in bad weather. We bought one for a dog bed a few months ago and it's worked out great. It's much cheaper than a regular dog bed, is easily washed and the dog likes it better. I seem to be obsessed with sleeping bags this year LOL.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

I have not posted yet this month so I will post a cumulative one. 

I canned three cases of powdered milk, two cases of dried apples, got 100lbs of kamut, more wheat, more corn and other various things. I need to get some more cans and borrow the canner from church and get those canned up. 

I managed to get snowsuits for about the next four years for my eldest at the thrift store. They were only 50 cents each. Two were brand new, the others looked like they had been used only once or twice to ski in judging by the lift tickets. 

I made about 10 pairs of mittens for my eldest out of some wool sweaters. She likes those better than the fancy ski gloves she has. She says the ones I made keep her hands warmer. That is good to know since they are really cheap to make and the ski ones were $10 on clearance. 

I received a great cast iron chicken fryer with a cast iron lid that doubles as a skillet. I also received from dh a head lamp and several pairs of my favorite wool/thermal socks. I was very pleased and surprised too. 

I hope to make it to the cannery next week or the first week of January to pick up some more cans and some various other things like onions, carrots and cocoa.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought 3 extra hens before Christmas to be canned next week. Made my dumplings for Christmas dinner from a hen I canned in 2006. I've also added lots more store-bought canned goods to my pantry this month. 

I've got to replace my cocoa , as I made 5 recipes of no-bake cookies and one of fudge for all my visitors this holiday season. (Used up a lot of sugar and oatmeal too that need to be replaced) Gosh, no matter how much you do, you are never done , are you?

Avandris, you lucky girl. I'd love to have a chicken fryer like that! And a head lamp and wool socks too. Your husband is a keeper!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Avandris, info on how you made the wool mittens? Thanks


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Kully -- replace your cocoa SOON, as the cocoa harvest on the Ivory Coast failed this year, and the price is going to go WAY up!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

One of the local schools is hatching out 6 doz chicks this spring and we were asked if we wanted them (for free!). Pretty sure they will be white leghorns. I am really excited about this. Add them to the 24 that I have now and I'll be in egg heaven!!!!


----------

